# Western Fleet Flex Controller



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

F/S: Western Fleet Flex Controller
Western Part Number: 96900
Controls Wideout plows, Vee plows, and Straight blade fleet flex plows
4 pin connection

Work well, have no need for them.

Have (2) availble

$200 each


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Good honest seller Peeps,


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Philbilly2 said:


> F/S: Western Fleet Flex Controller
> Western Part Number: 96900
> Controls Wideout plows, Vee plows, and Straight blade fleet flex plows
> 4 pin connection
> ...


I'll make a offer..,

50 wings, 12 icey cold beers and a salad

I have to empty my trailer and find mine and the horns soon, haven't seen my plow in 6 months


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> I'll make a offer..,
> 
> 50 wings, 12 icey cold beers and a salad
> 
> I have to empty my trailer and find mine and the horns soon, haven't seen my plow in 6 months


Where does it say OBO... :laugh:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> I'll make a offer..,
> 
> 50 wings, 12 icey cold beers and a salad
> 
> I have to empty my trailer and find mine and the horns soon, haven't seen my plow in 6 months


Add $2.00 and a pack of smokes he might bite,


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> I'll make a offer..,
> 
> 50 wings, 12 icey cold beers and a salad
> 
> I have to empty my trailer and find mine and the horns soon, haven't seen my plow in 6 months


But... in the spirit... that sounds like a good deal, keep the salad and throw in a 6 pack for the ride home and you are on to something.

I have horns for sale too when you can't find yours... one stop shopping here...black friday deals too... just have to get them out of the back on the truck and get them on the interweb...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Waiting for Black Friday, I hear it's got free shipping.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> Waiting for Black Friday, I hear it's got free shipping.


The shipping is what will cost the most. Hand delivered for the cost of beers and wings!


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Free shipping if I buy both


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> Free shipping if I buy both


Wait till Cyber Monday?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> Wait till Cyber Monday?


Or is it close enough to qualify for Small Business Saturday (Buy Local Day)?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> Free shipping if I buy both


Was that a real question or was that in addition to the total debockory that is this thread thus far?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Real question


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sure. I'll ship them if you take them both.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Ok 
Pm your PayPal


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Shut it down, they are both headed to NY.


----------

